
Selenium Mobile JSON Wire Protocol Specification - based2
https://github.com/SeleniumHQ/mobile-spec/blob/master/spec-draft.md
======
maxharris
Meh, headless Chrome killed any need for me to ever touch this Selenium thing
again. It is awesome to not have to install Java to get work done...

~~~
hugs
You don't have to install Java to use Selenium. (Source: I started the
Selenium project)

~~~
anonnel
Isn’t Selenium server (JAVA) required?

Or is there a way to run Se without the server?

~~~
hugs
The server is a proxy between a client library and a browser (or a browser
driver like ChromeDriver). Like all good proxies, it can add some cool
features to your workflow, but is not required for basic usage.

For example, you can download the Selenium client library for Python and drive
Chome (via the ChromeDriver executable provided by Google). No Java required.

Removing the Java requirement for basic point-to-point (e.g. Python to
Firefox, Ruby to Chrome, etc.) automation was a key feature of the Selenium 2
(aka WebDriver) architecture when Simon Stewart first released it back in
2011.

------
colanderman
For those as confused by the title as I was, apparently this is _a_ wire
protocol for something called "Selenium" which happens to use JSON. "Selenium
Mobile REST API" would be much more descriptive without context.

~~~
kodablah
Also a repo that that changed in over a year. I am curious if there is
anything new of note.

